# Small hand tool for cutting sod?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What would you recommend as a good, sturdy, small, and inexpensive hand tool that can be used to cut sod or edge a small area? I was thinking some type of knife...but not sure what to look for. Are there actual sod knives? Or something else I'm overlooking entirely? I've been using a 6-inch spade so far, but it's not sharp and not intended to be...sometimes I'd like something sharp.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know some people use a machete to cut pieces of sod, I've used a serrated knife before to with good results. Have you ever thought about sharpening your spade so it would cut better?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

How small? I use a Hori Hori Knife for setting gopher traps, etc. I bought mine from Trapline, but there are many similar options available on Amazon.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So, something intermediate between the spade and that knife would be perfect. Any ideas what to search for at Home Depot or on Amazon? Pocketknife is too small...spade is too large and cumbersome. Don't need a dagger, either. Something folding (with a lock so it doesn't close up and slice my finger off during use!) that's also low-priced but well-made and sturdy/safe would be awesome. Also, I am using plastic trays to grow the sod in, and don't want to mark them up accidently when scoring, but still would like to get clean cuts instead of ripping it up. I thought of a utility knife, too, but I would like something longer for edging small areas. If it doesn't exist, that's fine...so be it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Hooked/non-retractable utility knife!!!! I think that's more along the line of what I'm looking for. Like, maybe a carpet knife.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Agreed with a serrated knife. I got one from the dollar store and it worked well &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The original. It's been around for at least 70 years. Works great: https://www.amazon.com/Bully-Tools-92390-12-Gauge-Fiberglass/dp/B0031575IG?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duckduckgo-ffnt-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0031575IG


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Barnel-BLK72...&qid=1524892653&sr=8-1&keywords=barnel+sickleIn Hawaii, we use something like this for cutting sod. I also like a scallop blade bread knife. If I need to cut a lot of sod as in making "2x2" squares for plugging, I use a power edger. Flip the sheets grass side down and start cutting.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Try using a step edger? I've got one like this made by Fiskars, and it's what I used to make the edges of my beds more defined. Easy to use, and would suit your needs easily if you're going to be making the cuts standing up.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I bought a linoleum knife today. It's curved. I think that will do nicely.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Agreed with a serrated knife. I got one from the dollar store and it worked well 👍🏻


I've heard a lot of people use one.


----------

